# Gps problem's - need help



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a Lowrance Globalmap 6000C. My problem is when it get partly cloudy to cloudy on the lake the screen on my unit starts to scroll real fast, then the screen turns blank white. The unit is working because it will beep when it aquires a position. Sometimes the map will show but it is upside down and backwards. The thing works fine when it is a sunny day. The unit is mounted on the dash under a hardtop. Any suggestions.

Thanks in advance,
Keith R.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

External antennae.


----------

